# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Устав републике Српске

## Tu-160

I found a Charter of Serbian Republic. Maybe somebody will consider it useful for reading or anything else. Doesn't require fonts and multilanguage support  ::   http://www.ads.gov.ba/aktuelno/ustav_re ... manima.pdf [392Kb]

----------

